# In all honesty



## mygosh (21 Oct 2004)

I hated BMQ I did it when I was 16 it wasn't all to interesting its pretty much just class work and C7 training. Drill wasn't the most thrilling to learn. But as soon as I passed that and started my SQ and BIQ I absolutly loved it. We learned the C9 and C6 in the first week of SQ and finally knew what was going on and no more drill practice (unless we pissed off the instuctors) so I guess all I'm saying is if it sucks at first hang in there it will get better and it will get fun especailly when you get back to the unit and see what its like not on coarse


----------

